# Chrome 55 chevys



## docsho (Nov 13, 2004)

Your wish has come true the chrome 55's are to be sold on the AW web site to members only, two per member. There was no cost at this time, but it said to watch the site for sales to open.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

WooHOO! :thumbsup:


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

.... USA Only

This sucks


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Zanza, If I can get two you can have one.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Same goes to anyone else overseas. I'll grab 2 (as long as their price is inline) and sell at cost.


----------



## Dunk2011 (May 21, 2006)

if i have enough money im getten 2 senden one to someone oversea's


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Hey Dunkyberger......mailed your package today, hopefully you could use everything.


----------



## Dunk2011 (May 21, 2006)

thanks


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Just put in my order.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

dlw said:


> Just put in my order.



Me too.. I shall name them trade bait one and trade bait two...lol....


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

Does anyone else think that $12.95 is more than a little excessive for shipping?


----------



## Dunk2011 (May 21, 2006)

thats robbery


----------



## Dunk2011 (May 21, 2006)

for $7.00 shipping you could fill a postal box with cement and ship it to anywhere in the usa that box could hold 25+ slot cars


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*yes*



TUFFONE said:


> Does anyone else think that $12.95 is more than a little excessive for shipping?


yes I do...


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

22tall said:


> Zanza, If I can get two you can have one.


It will be so great :thumbsup: 

I still have this car MIB that I bought partly for you (we talked about it long long time ago that you were looking for a one like this and I had buy it but we never talked about after)


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

does anyone know how to contact this guy? His site is without a doubt the most frustrarting site I've ever tried to order from. I joined a long time ago and everytime I check out what he has, most of the links come up dead... like the "contact us" link

I preordered the first lap cars months ago and I'm trying to find out when they're going to be delivered. I'm afaord if I can't contact him, I will just cancel the order through paypal. 

Same thing when I tried to order up the chevy's.... I place the order, go to check out and hit another dead link.

it reads: 
Fatal error: Call to undefined function: get_shiptotal() in /home/autoworl/public_html/catalog/includes/modules/shipping/indvship.php on line 53

I've tried this now on two different computers in two different locations,... and it's all the same

what gives?


----------



## slotmichl (Sep 20, 2004)

Jimmy,
I was just informed that the First Lap cars came in, so be a little more patient, they will come soon!

Michael


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

I Think They Are All Sold Out Already! Cant Seem To Get To The Shopping Cart Area. So I Assume They Are Gone.


----------



## mopar78 (Sep 23, 2004)

video jimmy you can contact autoworld @574-243-3000.I think it's prompt #one to speak with someone,listen to the tape.I need to call them in the morning cause i just ordered two chevies and it didn't give me a price for the postage,only the price for the cars


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I ordered 2 this morn @ 5am. I had no trouble connecting or purchasing.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Ok... I fell for it...
I just ordered my two...
*sigh*


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I went for it. I ordered 2 and had no trouble with it. Now we wait.  Randy.


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

videojimmy said:


> Same thing when I tried to order up the chevy's.... I place the order, go to check out and hit another dead link.
> 
> it reads:
> Fatal error: Call to undefined function: get_shiptotal() in /home/autoworl/public_html/catalog/includes/modules/shipping/indvship.php on line 53
> ...


VJ, Had the same thing happen to me. I logged back in this evening and just clicked on the check-out button on top of the window at the far right.... HTH

Jeff


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

VideoJimmy - I sure hope it is not the slot Gods telling you that you have too many slot cars already! lol
Jim


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Well, I drank the kool aid too. Anyway, they'll be a nice addition. :drunk: rr


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

noddaz said:


> Ok... I fell for it...
> I just ordered my two...
> *sigh*



Ya I know how ya feel...I took the money from the Get Joe a haircut fund.. opps did I say that outloud again?


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Anyone receive their chrome 55s yet?  rr


----------



## chriscobbs (Nov 20, 2003)

roadrner said:


> Anyone receive their chrome 55s yet?  rr


No, but I just ordered them on Tuesday the 14th.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

The wait ended. I recieved my 2 Chrome 55's in the mail today. I mailed the check last Wednesday the 13th. 

I really like them. The wheel wells are noticeably different than the original. The header exhaust are larger and longer than the original.

They're good looking cars. I'm keeping one and the other gets a dremel and conversion to a 55' Nomad Wagon. 

Okay, just kidding. I may want to trade the other. If I do it will be noted on the FS/FT Thread. Randy.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*They Came!!!!*

Just got my cars delivered. The car sits higher than its First Lap counter part. Interesting enough, the chrome red (blister pack) one sits lower than the jewel case. That's right, the blister pack cars sit level while the jewel case cars are souped up a bit. But it only applies to the 55 Chevies. The other cars' stances are the same, be they blister or case.

Cancel that last remark. The jewel case cars are tilted a bit because of the twist ties. It gives the illusion of being souped up. They sit level on the chassis.

P.S. Some thanks to Amy Curl, who shipped the cars.


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

I got mine last night. I really like how this car looks. Now I need to pick up the White Thunder version of this car. Dave


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Omega said:


> I got mine last night. I really like how this car looks. Now I need to pick up the White Thunder version of this car. Dave




WAH! I ordered before everyone else I know and mine are still not here.. wah wah.. and I leave in 4 hours for the wild sands of New Mexico....Going to go pout and throw clothes in my suitcase now...Dang Pony express.....


Coach


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

coach61 said:


> WAH! I ordered before everyone else I know and mine are still not here.. wah wah.. and I leave in 4 hours for the wild sands of New Mexico....Going to go pout and throw clothes in my suitcase now...Dang Pony express.....
> 
> 
> Coach


 I am leaving too! well...I should have left 2 hrs ago but can't seem to get my TM out of bed! I hate being growled at. Oh well, maybe the Post man will show up with my 55s too!


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Got mine yesterday. I think Tom hit a home run with these. They are truly beautiful and are fast right out of the box. Plus independent fronts!

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Mine arrived this afternoon! Did't know it came with a colored chassis. Still debating if I should try it out or not. :freak: rr


----------



## BRS Hobbies (Feb 16, 2006)

I got a pair of the Chrome 55 Chevys and am very impressed with the cars. The Chrome body with the red chassis really give the car a tough look.

Best regards,
Brian


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

BRS Hobbies said:


> I got a pair of the Chrome 55 Chevys and am very impressed with the cars. The Chrome body with the red chassis really give the car a tough look.
> 
> Best regards,
> Brian


does the red chassis look like the same material as the ordinary cars? Whilst I'm an out-n-out racer I'm quite happy to by something a bit OOTO if it is just as quick....


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Still haven't seen mine, ordered on the 11th, where is AW located, maybe it's taking longer to ship to Seattle?


----------



## mopar78 (Sep 23, 2004)

got mine yesterday and am quite pleased with them.Now i gotta look into getting a White Thunder version for myself.Good job Tom.


----------



## chriscobbs (Nov 20, 2003)

martybauer31 said:


> Still haven't seen mine, ordered on the 11th, where is AW located, maybe it's taking longer to ship to Seattle?


South Bend, IN 46628


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I talked to Amy Curl on the 21st to tell her I recieved the cars and was happy with them.

She said she hoped to have them all mailed that day or the 22nd. She said they got alot of orders in that day. Randy.


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*waiting...*

I know Im late to the boat...But with everyone talking about the chrome 55 I had to break down and order 2 :roll: :roll: 1 for me and one for let see....  
Seems like the AW cars are getting rave reveiws unlike the old JL  Might be a new racing class at the shop.. :thumbsup: 

Hope the holidays are good for all :dude: 
GB


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

My chromys showed up! They came Friday while I was on the road. I just rolled in and found them. My TM was just shaking her head as I was ripping off laps with one of them because my bag is still packed. I looked her right in the eye and said one word. "Priorities!" 

I love the new cars! :thumbsup: Thanks, Tom!


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Do you guys really like the looks of these cars?Even though the rear wells on the 55 are cut up nearly an 1/8 of an inch higher,ruining the nice flow of the side chrome?Or that the 71 camaro looks like a lego's version with complete unrealistic squared side windows,and squared front spoiler<lmao>oh yeah,and the 71 charger looks like a friggin funny car with the radiused rear wells?At least the Maclaren 4x4 looks cool,and dont forget those collectible ford broncos<again lmao>out of all the cars to do,or screw up,they picked some of the cheesiest.40 years ago,a bunch of semi stoned designers came up with nice quality bodies and chassis,with tight tolerances and realistic looking bodies,what the hell happened here.I will say I genuinely like the T-Jet 68 Camaro.I will catch grief for this,and I dont care,this is a board to speak your mind about AW latest.
Chris


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

No grief here, Chris, but I will say that I like the new 55 chev.

I set an original nose to nose, and side by side, ect.
Sure, the rear wheel opening now runs into the side-chrome, the shackles seem bigger, the side-chrome is wider and the pipes are bigger. The headlights are detailed, the signals are in color instead of silver.
Does it still look good? Does it still look realistic? Does it still look like a 55? If it was what came out in the 70s, would I have still liked it? You bet your arse, mate! :thumbsup:

Funny, no one seems to say anything about the old 57 nomad fin-panel/chrome. The fender lip carves quite deeply into that too! They are all beautiful slot cars and I am derned greatful to have them!

Happy Holidays to everyone!


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

*Kudo's to Tom Lowe and Amy Curl...*

:thumbsup: I just wanted to say that they are both "Top Notch" people in my book. Long story short, I messed up with my order for the 55's and hadn't heard anything back about it. I sent a e-mail to TL last night and received a response today (25th) that he would look into the matter on Tuesday. I also received a response from AC today (25th) that she processed the order and that they shipped on Wednesday. :thumbsup:

Now I ask you, is it me or did they both go way above and beyond what is concidered normal business operations? I say YES!!!

Thanks for reading, Have a Merry Christmas and a safe and Happy New Year.

Jeff


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

that was not only very nice of them, but really going out of their way for customer service.
THUMBS UP.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I never said anything foul or bad about the people,just the product is a bit lacking,jmho.
Chris DRAGjet Rolph




jack0fall said:


> :thumbsup: I just wanted to say that they are both "Top Notch" people in my book. Long story short, I messed up with my order for the 55's and hadn't heard anything back about it. I sent a e-mail to TL last night and received a response today (25th) that he would look into the matter on Tuesday. I also received a response from AC today (25th) that she processed the order and that they shipped on Wednesday. :thumbsup:
> 
> Now I ask you, is it me or did they both go way above and beyond what is concidered normal business operations? I say YES!!!
> 
> ...


----------

